
Apple will Fail in corporate land 'because IT managers hate iPads' - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/04/hp_ipad_corporate_enterprise/
======
strict9
Apple is succeeding in some corporate lands. Surprisingly one of these is
healthcare. Think getting a PC user to switch to Mac is hard? Try prying an
iPad out of a doctor's hands.

For IT managers, it is similar to consumers and Apple products: once people
actually own one, contempt and fear disappear.

